# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndjenja të pa lexuara

## Era1

Eshte e hera e pare qe rreshtat e mi do lexohen nga me shume se nje person ( qe kam qene une deri me sot).
Nuk jam poete por shkruaj kur ndiej.
Dhe duke lexuar poezi ketu ne forum mendova ti "botoj" per here te pare.


*RRESHTAT E MI*

Rreshtat e mi 
Jane historia e jetes sime 
Flasin per trishtime
Per lote dhe dhimbje

Rreshtat e mi
Jane copa te shpirtit tim
Fragmente te nje poeme 
Qe mbart te zvarritur timin besim

Rreshtat e mi
Jane lulet qe dielli i pranveres i mugulloi
Qe i plagosi dimri i dhimbjeve
Dhe petalet jua vjeteroi

Rreshtat e mi
Jane femijet e rritur 
Nga nje qumesht mizerje pa shije
Jane femijet e semure qe pa nene 
Ne djepe ankohen si te ngelur ne hije 

Rreshtat e mi 
Jane letra te harruara qe mbaj ne ditar
Qe nuk dalin ne drite 
Si bletet e zeza kerkojne hijen e pare

Rreshtat e mi 
Ti e di jane historia ime 
Shpresat e mia te vdekura jane ato
Nqse nuk ke qare akoma
Degjome , MOS I LEXO

----------


## Era1

*TEK TY*

Tek ty
I thashe vetes qaj 
Mos hesht kur duhet te klithesh me vaj 

Pikerisht aty tek ty
Lexova vite te miat qe flinin 
Pengova dite qe nxinin 

Aty dhe vetem aty 
tek ty 
Fjeta, u zgjova e fjeta prape 
Lashe pas dite dhe prita nate 

Aty, tek ty
Hyra ne peralla me princesha 
U bera Hirushe dhe Borbardhe ,u bera çdesha

Aty, po pra po, aty tek ty
I thyeva ajsberget,Titaniket shpetova 
U grinda , u lumturova ,  dashurova .



*NE ENDERR*

Ne enderr
I rashe Shqiperise cep me cep
Malli me kish marre 
Pashe detin , Sazanin 
Pash dhe Karaburunin 
Pashe Kosove e Çameri
Pashe Ulqin e Tetove 
Sa shume pashe e sa shume shkela 
Enderr mos me ler te zgjohem 
Ftoje vdekjen te afrohet 
Boll, me sdua te jetoj 
Nga kjo enderr askush te mos me zgjoj.


*Xxx*

Nese te duket se po fle 
Lexo mesazhin tim hedhur diku aty 
Dhe mos ik
Nuk po fle jo .....
Jam duke menduar per ty.

*KAM KOHE*

Kam kohe te te dua 
Por sekondat mbarojne 
Nuk me japin kohe te ta them 
Te te puth me ndjenja 
Te te mbuloj me perkedhelje
Kam kohe te te dua 
Nqse ky sekond eshte i perjetshem.


*ME DO ?*

Me lind , me tenton 
Me perkdhel, me buzeqesh
Me shikon , me qeteson 
Me enderron, me zgjon
Me ben te hesht , me flet
Me ke , me do
Me do?


*IKJA*

Do ikim dhe çdo gje do jete njesoj
Fotot do jene bosh
Zhurmat do jene te heshtura
Ecjet do ndalin 
Drita do jete e erret dhe qorre
Dhomat do ngelen pa ty
Nuk do jemi , nuk do jesh
Ne do ikim , dhe ti gjithashtu 
Te gjithe do ikim 
Do iki dhe dashuria me ty.

----------


## diikush

Te bukura reshtat ! urime
packa se nje pjese e mire e tyre percjellin frymezimin e ardhur nga dhimbja...  :buzeqeshje:  ... por kjo ndosh shpesh ne  letra (shkrime) dhe ne jete...

----------


## Era1

ENDRRA IME

Kam enderruar qe ujrat
Ndonjehere te rrethonin njeriun
Qe njeriu te enderronte qe vendi i tij 
Te ishte vertete vendi i tij
Dhe jo konfuzioni i vendeve te tjera ne vendin e tij
Endrra ime ishte e paster ashtu siç une enderroja qe ishte vendi im
Por duhet te ruash syte 
Perpara  se te ti shqyejne zhgabat
Dhe te evitosh shikimin e eger te tyre
Gjithkush krijon nje enderr
Nje mur uji qe justifikon gjurmet e lena
Shpesh jemi me enderrues se vete njeriu 
Dhe me fallco se vete vendi yn
Une kam enderruar qe jam emigrante
Qe kam ikur te fitoj zjarrin
por zjarri nuk ekziston
Vetem ekzistojne ujrat qe me rrethojne
Dhe une krijova nje enderr
Une kam ikur qe te fitoj te paekzistueshmen
Sa te genjeshterta jane endrrat
Ne te cilat nuk mund te krijoj vendin tim
Sa genjeshtare jane keto mure uji 
Qe mbysin thirrjet e atyre qe enderrojne
Qe dikur mund te kene qene endrra te pastra
Jam emigrante
Qe ne vetevete jam kthyer
Mbi keto mure shpesh pyes veten
Nese ndonjehere kam qene mes te vdekurve 
Qe plagosen mbreterite 
Apo mes te gjalleve 
Qe mallkuan nje dhe mijera here barkun e nenes
Qe banuan nje dhe mijera here ne barkun e bishes
Dhe me miresi gezuan mishin e saj 
Por une jam e njollosur me gjakun e qengjit
Balli im eshte qendra e botes 
Dhe ne qender te botes ishte fillimi i gjerave 
Dhe ne fillim ishte fjala dhe Zoti ishte fjala
Dhe une nuk isha dhe nuk ishte vendi im 
Vendi im nuk ka qender
As zota , as fjale , as njerez qe enderrojne
Vetem ujra qe ndajne familje
Familje qe iken te kerkonin paqen e perjetshme
Dhe ajo qe takuan ishte perseri lufta.

----------


## Era1

*BOTE VIRTUALE*

Mos u shqeteso une te kuptoj, edhe mua me ka ndodhur gjithashtu
Hyjme ne kete Bote virtuale dhe  pak njerezore , çte bejme keshtu eshte ketu.

Ketu jemi kush duam, pa emra , pa  mbiemra , pa  ze , anonim
Ketu jemi kaq perfekt si diamantet apo vera, jemi pa asnje difekt a gabim

Dashurojme , gjithashtu qajme , shkembejme dhimbjet tona e pastaj qeshim
Ngushellohemi , per te mos prere venat ,e  kurre njeri-tjetrin se ndeshim

Sot po te le , kujdesu dhe do flasim perseri ,mos me harro ,kaq te kerkoj
Kushedi ne ndonje rast do kujtohesh per kete mike qe veç vetes asgje ste tregoj

Ne qetesi terhiqem , nga kjo bote dal  engjell kur ,linjen shkepus pa u ndier 
Dhe kthehem ne jeten e eger pa fije dhe satelit ku ujkonje behem menjehere,

----------


## Era1

*ME ZHVISH*

Me zhvish shpirt 
Po jo rrobat , lekuren ti me hiq
Ndaja nga mishi fijet 
Dhe indet lidh serish

Ne çdo fiber te saj 
Mundohu e lexo 
Printuar emri jot 
Shikoje  mos harro

Me zhvish edhe me tej
Kalo zemer e mish 
Deri ne kocka shko
Pa frike asgje nuk prish

Te gdhendur veten gjen 
Shiko ku je skalitur 
A me beson tani?
Çdo gje me ty eshte ngjitur

Nese nje dite te humb 
E ndoshta me ste shoh
Do jesh ti brenda meje
Puthitur neper to

Ma zhvish ti shpirt dhe zemren
Diçka ka dhe aty
Nuk jam me  vetem une 
Brenda jemi te dy

----------


## Veshtrusja

me pelqejn shkrimet Era, sidomos ky i fundit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

Faleminderit Veshtruesja.

----------


## Jimy

Je fantastike, sidomos kjo e fundit ishte shume prekese, mos brenda vargjeve ishe ti?

LA VIE LA VRAI

----------


## Era1

> Je fantastike, sidomos kjo e fundit ishte shume prekese, mos brenda vargjeve ishe ti?
> 
> LA VIE LA VRAI



Ne te gjitha vargjet jam une Jimy.
Jane me shume ditari im se sa poezite e mia.
Faleminderit .

----------


## Era1

*TE DUA*

Te dua te rrembej 
Nje perralle te rrefej
Nje enderr te tregoj 
Ku princin dashuroj 
Nje zemer ty te fal 
Princesh hipur mbi kale
Nje dore edhe nje sy
Pse mos ti fal te dy
Nje buze te zhuritur 
Tek jotja e puthitur
Nje ze te gjemuar
Me rruge te pakenduar
Nje shpirt edhe nje jete 
Po ti fal ty vertete
Nje trup nje dashuri
Qe nuk i di njeri
Ne to je vetem TI.

----------


## Era1

*NENA IME.*

Ne prehrin tend te prehem e malluar 
E si dikur femije te qaj me lot
Ndosha nga nje loder e munguar 
A per nje dashuri qe iku kot

E dora jote mbi floke me perkdhel 
Bute dhe embel siç di vetem ti
Lotet do me ikin menjehere
Trishtimin ti e heq si me magji

Femije e rritur jam akoma nene
Qe boten ende sdi ta pershendes
Perpara teje e tille do jem gjithmone 
Femije i rritur deri sa te vdes

Ke rrudha neper duar ke dhe damare
E floke te zinj nuk shoh me jo asnje
Po prape ti je e imja bukuroshe 
Ska miss qe vendin ty mund te ta ze.

Mengjeseve nuk shihje se si zgjoheshim 
E as ne mbremje nuk na shije jo
Kur vije  ne ne endrra ishim tretur
Sa shpesh te fusnim edhe ty ne to.

Te dua nena ime o hyjni
Qe Zoti te krijoi veç per mua 
Ska bote qe te permbyset nese ti 
E prek e ledhaton dhe fjale i thua.

----------


## besarti

> *NENA IME.*
> Mengjeseve nuk shihje se si zgjoheshim 
> E as ne mbremje nuk na shije jo
> Kur vije  ne ne endrra ishim tretur
> Sa shpesh te fusnim edhe ty ne to.



Era1, vargjet e tua jane shum te mira, por me kete poezine e fundit "NENA IME" e ke arritur kulmin! faliminderit qe e solle ketu...

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Femije e rritur jam akoma nene
Qe boten ende sdi ta pershendes
Perpara teje e tille do jem gjithmone 
Femije i rritur deri sa te vdes*

shume e bukur

----------


## D&G Feminine

> *NENA IME.*
> 
> Ne prehrin tend te prehem e malluar 
> E si dikur femije te qaj me lot
> Ndosha nga nje loder e munguar 
> A per nje dashuri qe iku kot
> 
> E dora jote mbi floke me perkdhel 
> Bute dhe embel siç di vetem ti
> ...



Sa bukur e ke thene moj Era!

----------


## Era1

*Sikur*

Sikur ta dija 
Qe sot do ishte hera e fundit 
Qe te shikoj qe fle 
Do te perqafoja fort dhe ,
Do lutesha per te bere te mundur qe te isha roja 
I shpirtit tend

Sikur ta dija 
Qe kjo do ishte hera e fundit 
Qe te shoh qe del nga kjo dere
Do te te jepja nje perqafim , nje puthje 
Dhe do te te therrisja qe te te jepja me shume 

Sikur ta dija 
Qe kjo do ishte hera e fundit 
Qe degjoj zerin tend
Do regjistroja çdo nje pret fjaleve te tua
Per ti degjuar pafundesisht

Sikur ta dija 
Qe keto jane minutat e fundit 
Qe te shikoj 
Do te te thoja Te dua dhe pse do dukesha 
Pak budallaqe sepse ti e di
Ti e di qe te dua .

----------


## Era1

Faleminderit *dikush*  ( me fal qe po te falenderoj me kaq vonese ),*besarti, Veshtruesja dhe D&G Feminine.*


*TE DUA*

Te dua ....
Dhe me leviz kohen me oret e tua 

Te dua....
Ne yjet  qe veç udhetojne 
Ne  netet e errta qe ata ndriçojne

Te dua...
 Ne fillim shekull e deri ne fund 
Une jam anija e bardh qe kaloj oqeanet
E ska furtune qe mund  te me mund.

Te dua...
Ne dhimbjen pa lot qe shume nete shoqerova
Ne qiellin e permbysur pa yje dhe  hene
Ne thirrjet e zogjve qe gjuhen jua mesova
Ne tingullin e fjales qe ngeli pa thene

Te dua
Ne majen e malit freskuar nga bora 
Ne ikjen e nates ne ardhjen e dites
Ne lulen e çelur qe  keputi dora
Ne lumin qe turret vrap ne dere te prites.

Te dua...
.

----------


## Shpirta

Me pelqejne poezite e tua. Me pelqen shprehja. Dhe me pelqeu  *NENA  IME*  :buzeqeshje: 
Une akoma nuk e kam marre guximin te thur vargje per te sepse me duket gjeja me e veshtire, me duket se fjalet nuk mjaftojne per te thene aq shume sa dua te them. 
Pres te lexoj te tjera se duhet te jene shume ( e di si per vete )

----------


## Era1

4 ORE PA MUA

4 ore pa mua 
ti çfare bere valle?
Nise te mendosh 
a fole pa fjale?

4 ore pa mua
veç cigar ke pire
edhe nje kafe 
u ndjeve me mire?


4 ore pa mua 
asnje fjale ste lash
ika e lotuar 
dot ne sy ste pashe

4 ore pa mua
zerin sta degjova 
kaq e keqe jam 
pse stelefonova 

4 ore pa mua
nuk do kthehen me 
shpirt do jem me ty 
vetem sdo te le

----------


## Foleja_

> *ME ZHVISH*
> 
> Me zhvish shpirt 
> Po jo rrobat , lekuren ti me hiq
> Ndaja nga mishi fijet 
> Dhe indet lidh serish
> 
> Ne çdo fiber te saj 
> Mundohu e lexo 
> ...




Era me pelqyen te gjitha poezite ,por kjo ne vecanti! Mos u ndal  se shkruari !

----------

